# Campsite deposit in Switzerland



## DaveJane

Hi all, we are planning to stay at Camping Hobby 3 in Interlaken in June. 
To book the site we need to send 120 CHF deposit. If I set up the campsite myself on my internet banking it will cost me £10. if the bank do this for me it will be £20. either way is a large proportion of the deposit.
I wondered if anyone had a cheaper way of doing this please? I'm beginning to think the easiest way is choose a site that accepts credit cards :lol: 

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I had the same problem with prebooking a site for motogp in Assen.
I was charged £40 by the receiving bank.

ne disadvantage of not using the same currency.

Use Ccard if possible.

Hopefully we will be in the area in june this year. No pre booked sites though.
Dave p


----------



## Mrplodd

Try Lazy Rancho which is just down the road. I am pretty sure they accept CC payment 

I stayed there a couple of years ago, the pitches are, how shall I put this?? "tight"! well they certainly were in August !! 

Nice facilities and close to a frequent bus service into town and you get a free local bus pass to use on it. The pass also counts for a discount off trips from Interlaken so produce it every time you buy any sort of travel ticket to get a few Euro's off. Every little helps!!


----------



## DaveJane

Thanks Dave P, interesting thought that I may be charged by the receiving bank too.

Mrplodd, yes Lazy Rancho do take cards. Its also bookable by CC and CCC too. I was looking at their websites and it seems Hobby have built a new shower block and have new hard standing so thought we would give it a go but the deposit withought accepting cards will make it more complicated.

Maybe we will take the easy option and book Lazy Rancho or just travel on spec and hope they have a pitch which is what we will do for the rest of the holiday.


----------



## Cyclewalkbob

Try the TCS site in Interlaken, they require only 100SF deposit and take credit cards.

We are there in end June - july


----------



## Sideways86

As already said go Lazy Rancho, good site and nice people. I had 7.6mtr camper plus motorbike trailer and they accommodated us no problems.


It gets very busy July-August time booked via CC


Regards


----------



## Cyclewalkbob

Try the TCS site in Interlaken, they require only 100SF deposit and take credit cards.

We are there in end June - july


----------



## DianneT

We have stopped at Camping Stuhlegg, a beautiful campsite and takes ACSI Camping Card in June. With ACSI you do not need to send deposit and at that time of year I would not book. Just email or telephone them 3 or so days ahead.


----------



## ob1

If you've got the nerve contact Camping Hobby and ask them if they can arrange for you to leave your deposit with Lazy Rancho, it's the same family.


----------



## DaveJane

Ron, its all your fault. If it was not for that excellent guide you wrote I would not know of Camping Hobby. :lol: 

I contacted Hiedi and she has suggested how to get the deposit to her. So I think we will stick with that site.

Looking forward to a few weeks in Switzerland now!

Thank you all for your suggestions.


----------



## ob1

Dave-Jane

You sound just like my wife - it's always my fault!


----------



## pneumatician

We have stayed at Lazy Rancho several times. 
Very organised and precise, Christian (or is it Stephan) will set your van up to within a mm and connect all hoses. They like to segregate nationalities, the reason the gave us was because our doors are on the wrong side.
Mine isn't but still camped with the Brits. One of the clubs did a special deal, not sure whether it still applies.
Free bus into town ( the only thing that is free in Switzerland).
Shop at the Co-op no divi but competitive prices (for Switzerland).

Prior to towing the big bike we have ridden our tiddler upto Grindelwald. Lauterbrunnen and beyond from Interlaken. Good fun.

Steve


----------



## pneumatician

Lazy Rancho and C&CC prices are virtually the same at £32pn
Not quite in the CL bracket are they?

Steve


----------



## DaveJane

Steve, thanks for the feedback. I checked prices, it was quite interesting.

Direct with Lazy Rancho about the same as booking via C&CC as you say. This was about £3 per night cheaper than Caravan Club. Interesting comparrison. As you say, certainly not CL prices.

I had been reading Ron's guide to Interlaken and then went to each of the campsites websites. I was impressed by the improvements with Hobby as they have built a new shower block and are heating the water with new Solar panels. Hence we thought we would try Hobby instead of Lazy Rancho.

I've worked out a way to get the deposit to them now rather than the expensive bank charges so all sorted.

Thank you for the feedback, very useful as always.


----------



## ob1

DaveJane - Just for future reference Lazy Rancho upgraded their toilet block a couple of years ago and its on par with the best anywhere and kept spotless. I'm sure Hobby Camp will be the same and if anything their surroundings are the better. You've made a good choice of site and can look forward to a great time.

On going to Switzerland on a cost basis I always ask myself whether I would rather spend a fortnight their or a month anywhere else for the same money. Switzerland, and in particular the Bernese Oberland, always wins and my pocket feels so much better! In something like 45 years roaming the continent we have never found anything comparable. Only our personal opinion of course.

Have fun.

Ron


----------



## DaveJane

Ron & Steve, we got back at the weekend after a 3 week trip. 

We booked to stay 6 nights at Hobby, actually we stayed 9 and still feel we have only scratched the surface of all there is to do.
We had a 6 day pass on the Jungfrau and got some fantastic walking in. Camp site was often 30 degress C whilst in the snow it was still in the 20's. We had a few evening thunder storms but nothing compared to the UK. 

Camping hobby have upgraded all the facilities. Showers are some of the best I have used anywhere. Easily CC standard.

Heidi who runs the site with her mum took excellent care of us. She always had suggestions of where to walk based on the weather etc. 

Only question now, when to go back? Definately return to Camping hobby and a 15 day pass next time! 

Thanks again for the advise.


----------

